# GEZ-Erhöhung !



## Bauschaum7 (14. März 2020)

*GEZ-Erhöhung !*

In der Verunsicherung bzw Panikmache wegen Coronavirus haben unsere Politiker am 12.03.2020 hinter unserem Rücken pauschal mal die GEZ-Gebühr erhöht . xD  
Komischerweise kommt sowas garnicht in den Nachrichten


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

Sowohl in den hiesigen Lokalnachrichten als auch bei einschlägigen "Leitmedien" hat man schon vor Monaten davon gelesen, dass über eine Erhöhung nachgedacht wird und dass eine entsprechende Abstimmung ansteht. Wenn das an die vorübergegangen ist, bist du selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## mgiceman311 (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> In der Verunsicherung bzw Panikmache wegen Coronavirus haben unsere Politiker am 12.03.2020 hinter unserem Rücken pauschal mal die GEZ-Gebühr erhöht . xD



Dafür sinkt grad der Spritpreis...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

Ich bin arbeiten und durchforste nicht den ganzen Tag das Internet wie du 

Ich meine ,  könnte man schonmal auf Ntv , N24 , oder Sat1..... Nachrichten mal ansprechen  ...  Stattdessen kommt nur Mord und Totschlag .

Ich glaube auch das ich nicht der einzige bin an dem das vorbeigegangen ist. Du bist halt sehr gut informiert , da kann man nix sagen .


----------



## Bandicoot (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

wurde gestern, vorgestern in den Nachichten mal so nebenbei erwähnt, allerdings nur bei ARD.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

...auch beim MDR. Waren glaub ich 86 cent anstieg?
Das die privaten das nicht vermelden verwundert mich aber nicht. Die tangiert es ja nicht im geringsten...


----------



## azzih (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

Naja die 86 Cent bocken mich jetzt nicht. Generell zwar kein Fan von GEZ aber glaube das Land hat grössere Baustellen als den Zwanni Zwangabgabe pro Monat.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

Jetzt verlangt ihr noch, dass Bauschaum7 Nachrichten schaut? Wisst ihr, was dann hier los ist?


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

Bei BILD stands auch.... Und das Mordblatt liesst doch fast jeder, der schnell schlecht Informiert sein will...


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Bei BILD stands auch.... Und das Mordblatt liesst doch fast jeder, der schnell schlecht Informiert sein will...



Ja aber die kleinen Menschen im Fernsehapparat bei den bekannten Höchstqualitätsendern Sat.1, NTV und N24 haben davon nichts erzählt. Jetzt soll er auch noch lesen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich bin arbeiten und durchforste nicht den ganzen Tag das Internet wie du


 Was machst Du dann hier für einen Aufstand?

Bei mir stand es sogar im Videotext ... .



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich meine ,  könnte man schonmal auf Ntv , N24 , oder Sat1..... Nachrichten mal ansprechen  ...  Stattdessen kommt nur Mord und Totschlag .


 Ganau das will der ONU doch sehen, das gibt Quote.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das ich nicht der einzige bin an dem das vorbeigegangen ist. Du bist halt sehr gut informiert , da kann man nix sagen .


In meiner Regionalzeitung stand es.



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Bei BILD stands auch....


 Da läuft mir zu viel Blut raus beim Ankippen.


----------



## Poulton (14. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

Man merkt das durch die Schulschließungen de-facto Ferien sind. Spamschaum eröffnet wieder Themen...


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

Bitte schließen, es gibt doch schon einen Thread für den Rundfunkbeitrag.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2020)

*AW: GEZ-Erhöhung !*

Moin,

da die News nicht den festgelegten Regeln entspricht, wird hier dicht gemacht. 
Danke für die Meldung! 

Daher:
**Closed**

Gruß
Pain


----------

